# Angeln ohne Tageskarte



## ilovedinos (5. Juli 2013)

Liebe Fischer : )

ich war bis jetzt ausschließlich nur in Bulgarien/Frankreich angeln, nun habe ich endlich auch den Fünfjahres-Fischerschein in Deutschland gemacht. Billig wie ihr wisst war es nicht.
Ich wollte jetzt am Wochenende mit meinem Vater (besitzt auch einen Fischerschein) angeln gehen. Ich finde aber keine Gewässer für die man keine Tageskarte braucht. Überall werden ab 10 € Gebühren verlangt und ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen, dass es so teuer ist. Ich würde gern 3-4 mal in der Woche angeln gehen, aber um das zu verwirklichen brauche ich offensichtlich einen 2. Job ;+ 
Kennt ihr Gewässer (sie müssen nicht gut befischt sein, mir geht es mehr um die Entspannung und weniger um den Fischfang) , wo man ohne Gebühren etc angeln kann ?
Ich bedanke mich im Voraus : )


----------



## labralehn (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Tageskarte*

Wieso willst Du Tageskarten kaufen, wenn du 3-4 mal die Woche fischen gehen willst.

Jahreskarten sind da günstiger.


----------



## Andal (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Tageskarte*

In Niedersachsen gibt es wohl verschiedene Gewässer, für die man keinen zusätzlichen Erlaubnisschein erwerben muss. Für den Rest gilt: Zahlen schafft Frieden. 

Oder du trittst in einen Verein ein, aber das gibts auch nicht für lau.

Am Skilift fährt man ja nicht für umsonst, nur weil man den Skikurs vorher besucht hat.


----------



## Rumpi87 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Tageskarte*



Andal schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen gibt es wohl verschiedene Gewässer, für die man keinen zusätzlichen Erlaubnisschein erwerben muss. Für den Rest gilt: Zahlen schafft Frieden.
> 
> Oder du trittst in einen Verein ein, aber das gibts auch nicht für lau.
> 
> Am Skilift fährt man ja nicht für umsonst, nur weil man den Skikurs vorher besucht hat.




Welche Gewässer sollen denn in Niedersachsen frei sein? Davon hab ich noch nichts gehört... ;+

Und nem Verein beitreten ist definitiv die beste Lösung wenn man 3-4 mal die Woche Angeln gehen will! ;-)


----------



## Andal (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Tageskarte*



Rumpi87 schrieb:


> Welche Gewässer sollen denn in Niedersachsen frei sein? Davon hab ich noch nichts gehört... ;+
> 
> Und nem Verein beitreten ist definitiv die beste Lösung wenn man 3-4 mal die Woche Angeln gehen will! ;-)



Die Nordsee!? Er will ja nur angeln und nichts fangen. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass das an der Nordsee wunderbar klappen könnte.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Tageskarte*

Von der Möglichkeit einen 5-Jahres Fischereischein in D`land
zu machen habe ich noch nichts gehört.
Kann mich da bitte mal jemand aufklären? :m


----------



## Rumpi87 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Tageskarte*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Nordsee!? Er will ja nur angeln und nichts fangen. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass das an der Nordsee wunderbar klappen könnte.



Ok, da hast du recht! :q


----------



## vermesser (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Tageskarte*

Gibts in Brandenburg auch...Du zahlst einmal Gebühren und dann ist der Fischereischein 5 Jahre gültig. Prüfung brauchst natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Tageskarte*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Von der Möglichkeit einen 5-Jahres Fischereischein in D`land
> zu machen habe ich noch nichts gehört.
> Kann mich da bitte mal jemand aufklären? :m



"Machen" kann man nur die Prüfung. 
Mit dem "Sachkundenachweis" z.b. Prüfungszeugnis kann man sich dann einen Fischereischein ausstellen lassen. Je nachdem wo der Erstwohnsitz liegt, gibt es da in versch. Bundesländern versch. Modelle. In Bayern z.B. den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit und einen der für 5 Jahre gültig ist.

Angeln ohne Erlaubnisschein wird grundsätzlich schwierig werden.
Wenn Tageskarten auf Dauer zu teuer sind muss man auf Wochen, Monats oder Jahreskarten umsatteln - die sind dann meist günstiger. Eine Ortsangabe, in welchem BL geangelt werden soll wäre auch hilfreich.

Ist zwar auch für ein Südlicht eine tolle Sache wenn er an der Nordsee 10€ sparen kann, aber alleine der Spritverbrauch der anfällt, hätte locker auch eine Jahreskarte gedeckt


----------



## Blackdragen (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Tageskarte*

Der Fischereischein ist in Brandenburg doch nach der Prüfung unbefristet gültig? oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Was 1 oder 5 Jahre Gültigikeit hat, ist doch glaube nur die Fischereiabgabe, die man in der Unteren Fischereibehörde entrichtet.


----------



## ilovedinos (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Tageskarte*

Ihr antwortet aber Flot 

Übrigens ich bin eine "sie" |rolleyes

Ihr habt mich falsch verstanden, ich und mein Vater besitzen bereits den Fünf-Jahres-Fischerscheins, die Prüfung ist längst bestanden.
Aber alle Vereine hier verlangen zu dem Fünf-jahres-Scheins noch eine Gebühr von 10 euro.
Oder brauchen Angler mit dem 5-Jahresschein keine Tageskarten ?

Danke noch mal für die Hilfe


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Tageskarte*



ilovedinos schrieb:


> Ihr antwortet aber Flot
> 
> Übrigens ich bin eine "sie" |rolleyes
> 
> ...


 


Wenn die 10€ für eine Tageskarte sind, dann finde ich dieses absolut in Ordnung.
Schließlich entstehen den Vereinen bei Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer auch Kosten.:m


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Tageskarte*

Hallo ilovedinos,
nochmal zum besseren Verständnis:

*Fischereischein:*
Der Fischereischein ist das, was man in der Bevölkerung als „Angelschein“ betrachtet.
Ein personalisiertes Dokument welches von öffentlichen Stellen (z.B. Gemeinde- /Stadtverwaltung) ausgestellt wird.
Der Fischereischein berechtigt zum Erwerb von (Fischerei-) Erlaubnisscheinen.
Häufig wird der Fischereischein nur dann ausgestellt, wenn man die erfolgreiche Absolvierung der Fischerprüfung (Sportfischerprüfung) nachweisen kann.

*(Fischerei-) Erlaubnisschein:*
Ein Erlaubnisschein ist ein personalisiertes Dokument welches vom Gewässerinhaber z.B. einem Angelverein ausgestellt wird. Der Erlaubnisschein berechtigt den Angler dazu in einem lt. Erlaubnisschein definierten Gewässer den Fischfang auszuüben.
Erlaubnisscheine gibt es in unterschiedlichen "Gültigkeitsformaten", angefangen vom Tageserlaubnisschein, der also das Angeln für einen Tag erlaubt, über Wochen- und Jahreserlaubnisscheine.


*Fischerprüfung (Sportfischerprüfung):*
Die (Sport-) Fischerprüfung ist eine Prüfung die vielerorts abgelegt werden muss, damit man sich einen Fischereischein ausstellen lassen kann. Die Prüfungen sind in Deutschland sehr unterschiedlich. Mancherorts benötigt man einen monatelangen Vorbereitungslehrgang um überhaupt an der Prüfung teilnehmen zu dürfen, andernorts kann man einfach spontan die Prüfung ablegen. Entsprechend unterschiedlich ist auch der „Schwierigkeitsgrad“ dieser Prüfungen. 



> Aber alle Vereine hier verlangen zu dem Fünf-jahres-Scheins noch eine Gebühr von 10 euro.


Ja, das ist so. Du brauchst an jedem Gewässer eine Erlaubnis dort zu angeln und die ist fast immer mit "bezahlen" verbunden.


----------



## Margarelon (5. Juli 2013)

ilovedinos schrieb:


> Ihr antwortet aber Flot
> 
> Übrigens ich bin eine "sie" |rolleyes
> 
> ...



Ganz einfache Abfolge:
Prüfung machen (check)
Je nach Bundesland 1jahres-, 5jahres- oder Lebenslang-Fischereischein holen (check)
Fischereierlaubnis für das gewünschte Gewässer kaufen (Tages-, Wochen-, Monats-, Jahresschein) 
Alternative zu Punkt 3: Angelverein beitreten
Was nicht unbedingt preiswerter ist...


----------



## Margarelon (5. Juli 2013)

Der Franz schon wieder...

Noch verständlicher und ausführlicher...

Daumen hoch!

Edit: Andals Skilift-Beschreibung ist sehr treffend!


----------



## Andal (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Tageskarte*

Wenn ein Zehner für die Tageskarte schon als teuer empfunden wird, dann meide Süddeutschland und Österreich. An den meisten Gewässern darfst du für 10,- € grad einmal von der Brücke spucken. Fahr mal nach Schweden an die Mörrum, oder gleich nach Island auf Salmoniden. Die nehmen Tarife, da zieht es dir die Mütze runter bis zur Brandsohle!

Übrigens... wenn du einen Führerschein hast, dann ist das Autofahren auch nicht umsonst. Kfz-Steuer, Mineralölsteuer, Mehrwertsteuer und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## labralehn (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln ohne Tageskarte*

Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe, wenn der Vater schon länger den Schein hat, war der Vater bisher noch nicht angeln?

Auch an öffentlichen Gewässern, Flüssen z.B., kann man soweit mir bekannt ist nicht umsonst angeln.

Ich würde mir einfach ein Gewässer in der Nähe aussuchen und schauen ob es da Gastangel-Karten gibt.

Wenn man öfters in der Woche angeln gehen will, sollte man keine Tageskarten kaufen, hier wären Monatskarten oder Jahreskarten besser.

Für den Neckar (Abschnitt 0 - 10), z.B. als Gastangler zahlt man für die Jahreskarte 60€ + 20€ Pfand für die Fangliste.
Geht man 10 Tage im Jahr Angeln kostet das pro Tag dann 6 €.
Geht man 20 Tage im Jahr Angeln kostet das pro Tag dann 3€.
usw.


----------

